# CarPro Essence as a 1 Step?



## caddy_chris (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a Red Mk7 Golf R in for a detail in 2 weeks. The paint is in fairly good nick just swirl marks mainly nothing major.

Can I use Essence as a 1 step to remove swirls and fill anything deeper and then coat with Carbon Collective Molecule after? Does a ceramic coating stop the fillers in Essence from breaking down as quickly or at all?

TiA 

Chris

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

If used with a cutting pad it has light cutting power but mainly filling properties. The filling is durable though.

It’s very glossy, extremely glossy, I love it it and almost exclusively use it. 

For a 1 step use a medium pad and just easy off on the final pass or so. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Essence is sold as a primer for (obvs CarPro) ceramics. Can't say it will work with CC Molecule, but it does a great job with CQuartz & CQ Lite.
And its shiny.


----------



## caddy_chris (Mar 23, 2020)

LeeH said:


> If used with a cutting pad it has light cutting power but mainly filling properties. The filling is durable though.
> 
> It's very glossy, extremely glossy, I love it it and almost exclusively use it.
> 
> ...


So it should be ok with a green or white chemical guys hexlogic pad?









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

On VW paint you'll be get better results with either the orange or yellow going by my own experiences.

Alex


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Carpro essence one step with LC CCS Orange and Rupes 21 on a one month old car :






Same car polished a year later with same combo


----------



## caddy_chris (Mar 23, 2020)

EliteCarCare said:


> On VW paint you'll be get better results with either the orange or yellow going by my own experiences.
> 
> Alex


Wow really i normally use orange pad and koch chemie h8/h9 for a single stange with an orange pad. So you need to work essence just as hard?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

